# Bild einfarbig



## Vale-Feil (17. Januar 2007)

Hier wurde mal diskutiert, 
wie man ein Photo umwandeln kann, damit man nur noch eine durchgehende (keine Farbunterschiede) Farbe übrig hat.
Könnt Ihr mir das nochmals erklären oder vieleicht findet ihr ja den Threat ich habe ihn nämlich leider nicht mehr gefunden.  

danke vale-feil


----------



## Leola13 (17. Januar 2007)

Hai,

einfachste und schnellste Möglichkeit wäre : Strg + U und evtl. den Filter Tontrennung/Kantenbetonung plus eine Tonwertkorrektur.

Es gab einmal ein Tutorial von Martin, das ging über die Kanäle, wobei der Kanal mit der "besten" Aussagekraft gewählt wurde. Das Tut gibt es aber (glaub ich) hier nicht mehr.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Das Tut gibt es bei Martin direkt : KLICK


----------



## Dr Dau (17. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Meinst Du diesen Thread?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

